#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-28
<MadnessRed> hi all
<Omega> Hey MadnessRed
<MadnessRed> hi
<MadnessRed> is there anything that needs doing on the programming side?
<MichealH> Im not too sure
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> also, I think we need to have a look at the tours
<MadnessRed> have a look at "gui mockup" in the mock-ups folder
<MadnessRed> that's more how I kind of envisioned it, with the catagories being much more friendly and each tour having a start page which explains the options, how difficult the tour is etc
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-01
<Muscovy> Cool revision going up.
<Muscovy> I've added support for default application detecting, and integrated it into the front page a little?
<Muscovy> Use Chromium? The web link takes you to that page. Firefox? You go to the Firefox page.
<Omega> Awesome!
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-03
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Team meeting this weekend! http://www.doodle.com/7kggvzci8rq6a59z http://openetherpad.org/ZAhT8DafQ3
<Muscovy> I'm scheduling a meeting for this weekend, everyone.
<Omega> Great :)
<Omega> (I'm not sure when I have time yet, I'll get back on that)
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-05
<krnekhelesh> hi
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-06
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
<Omega> Hi.
 * MichealH waves
<Muscovy> Hello AndrewMC, CensoredBiscuit, Crisco, Dykam, hakimsheriff, laknath_, MadnessRed, MichealH, Omega.
<MadnessRed> hi
<hakimsheriff> Hello
<MichealH> Shall we decide on a chair?
<Muscovy> Sure.
 * MichealH gets out the Tourbot :P
<MichealH> @random MichealH Muscovy
<TourBot> MichealH: (random [<channel>] [<nick>]) -- Returns a randomly grabbed quote, optionally choosing only from those quotes grabbed for <nick>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<meetingology> MichealH: Error: "random" is not a valid command.
<MichealH> :/
<MichealH> haha
<MichealH> Faail
<MichealH> Anyway....
<Muscovy> Mind if I just do it?
<MichealH> Yeah sure
<MichealH> :P
<Muscovy> Ok, everyone.
<MichealH> I thought i confged the bot right :P
<Muscovy> So here's out general topic list: http://openetherpad.org/ZAhT8DafQ3
<TourBot> Title: EtherPad: ZAhT8DafQ3 (at openetherpad.org)
<MichealH> Muscovy, #startmeeting?
<Muscovy> Oh.
<Muscovy> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Mar  6 16:02:43 2011 UTC.  The chair is Muscovy. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<MichealH> :P
<Muscovy> #link http://openetherpad.org/ZAhT8DafQ3
<MichealH> o/
<TourBot> Title: EtherPad: ZAhT8DafQ3 (at openetherpad.org)
<Muscovy> Ok, I'll skip down to the website first, just to gave everyone a moment to see the ping.
<Muscovy> Firstly, sorry about the ups and downs.
<Muscovy> My webhost switched yet again, and it seems the new company isn't any good.
<Muscovy> I believe philw mentioned he could give free hosting to nonprofits.
<MichealH> This means the site is potentially delayed, sorry guys!
<MichealH> I ca get it pushed out soon thoguh
<hakimsheriff> Philw does hosting for the Ubuntu Youth team
<Omega> Good day.
<Muscovy> I'll tlak to him when he comes on, then.
<MichealH> hakimsheriff, He sure does alot :)
<MichealH> I can see If I can 'lure' him here
<Muscovy> Ok, so back to the top, naming and menu conventions.
<Muscovy> The names of applications seem to be getting a little confusing.
<MichealH> Muscovy, ^^
<Muscovy> The main issue as I see it is default applications are called after what they are, and non-defaults are called by name.
<Muscovy> Oh, hello phillw.
<MichealH> Muscovy, Im good at 'luring' people here :P
<phillw> here as requested, but not yet awake.
<Muscovy> We were wondering if we could host the tour's site with you, as a nonprofit.
<phillw> no problems at all with that.
<Muscovy> Ok, so what do we do?
<phillw> MichealH: has the keys to my server area.
<MichealH> Muscovy, If you dropbox me some files I can get the uploaded :)
<MichealH> Muscovy, Or you could just email them
<Muscovy> I'll just send you a tarball.
<MichealH> Sure
<Muscovy> To make it easier, what's the document root they'll be going in?
<MichealH> I can then uncompress it onto the server
<Muscovy> (relevant for the php)
<Omega> Muscovy: We should discuss all our options.
<MichealH> Muscovy, I beleive it will be ubuntu-tour.org
<MichealH> :P
<Muscovy> ubuntu-tour.org is taken though.
<MichealH> It should still work fine, i guess
<MichealH> Muscovy, The dir would be ~/ubuntu-tour.org/ on the sever
<Muscovy> And the username?
<Muscovy> Php doesn't understand ~.
<phillw> MichealH: you just need to create the folder under public_html and have masked redirect send it there from the DNS
<Muscovy> Omega, what did you mean by other options?
<MichealH> phillw, Care to PM me how to do that?
<Omega> Well, I could host it too. (rather a friend of mine that also hosts my website)
<MichealH> I have seen phillw hosting to be really reliable and fast :)
<phillw> Omega: is that on a home server, or a commercial one?
<Muscovy> I figured it would be easier to use phill's hosting since then we don't have to share a control panel and so on.
<Omega> It is a VPS.
<Muscovy> Oooh.
<Omega> No control panel
<Muscovy> Who needs a control panel when you have a full server? :D
<MichealH> Muscovy, Phillw has a control panel, but only if he trusts you with his login.
<phillw> Omega: I use iWeb,they have a 99,95% uptime. and are dead cool with my having sub areas, lubuntu isos, forums for teams etc on it.
<Muscovy> MichealH, do you think we'll end up needing ssh for anything?
<MichealH> Muscovy, I suppose not.
<Muscovy> phillw, does that mean only one or two people can manage the site?
<phillw> Muscovy: only those with root login access, currently running at about 6!
<Muscovy> Hmm ok.
<MichealH> Muscovy, Its cool, I have root accesss so I can upload anytime
<MichealH> Just send me the files
<MichealH> :)
<phillw> as does CensoredBiscuit
<Muscovy> I guess I'll have to put up with no more live edits. :P
<MichealH> Muscovy, :P
<Muscovy> Yeah yeah, bad practice, I know.
<Omega> I could just let him create a user.
<Omega> So we can ftp in
<phillw> bioterror from the lubuntu area also has root login, along with jmarsden.
 * UndiFineD has no time, but just wanted to point Omega to contact mattgriffin
<UndiFineD> Omega: you know why ? :)
<Omega> I don't know who that is.
<UndiFineD> #ubuntu-adverts
<UndiFineD> remember ?
<Omega> Ah.
<UndiFineD> ok
<Omega> Alright, thanks for letting me know.
 * UndiFineD is back to cooking
<Muscovy> I'd kind of rather have our own section though, because then we'd be able to have a few webmasters, plus we can do weird things like apache/Python if we want.
<Omega> Indeed
<Muscovy> Shall we vote on the matter?
<phillw> Muscovy: it has that already :)
<Omega> And his uptime is great aswell.
<Muscovy> Or should we hold a vote later by email?
<MadnessRed> what are the options?
<Omega> web hosting by phillw, or vps by me
<Muscovy> Omega's VPS or hosting with phillw.
<hakimsheriff> we could vote now
<phillw> it's up to you boys what you wish to do, the offer is there. It makes no difference to me, as it is not my project :)
<Omega> Alright.
<Muscovy> Thanks for the offer, phillw. :D
<Omega> Yeah, thanks :)
<Muscovy> #vote
<meetingology> Please vote on:
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<MichealH> But As I am in the long run tending to the website... :P
<Muscovy> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<MichealH>  Shall It be +1 for Phillw and -1 for Omega
<MichealH> ect.
<Muscovy> MichealH, how do we steer this bot? :P
<hakimsheriff> Use #vote to start and #endvote to finnish
<MichealH> #vote +1 for Phillw's hosting, -1 for Omegas hosting, +0 for 'Do not care/Dont Know'
<Muscovy> #vote +1 for Phillw's hosting, -1 for Omegas hosting, +0 for 'Do not care/Dont Know'
<meetingology> Please vote on: +1 for Phillw's hosting, -1 for Omegas hosting, +0 for 'Do not care/Dont Know'
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<MichealH> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MichealH
<Omega> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Omega
<Muscovy> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Muscovy
<phillw> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from phillw
<hakimsheriff> +0
<Muscovy> Anyone else?
<UndiFineD> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from UndiFineD
<Omega> phillw: I'll have to ask him though, so we might contact you if something goes wrong, is that alright?
<UndiFineD> looking at future
<hakimsheriff> it didnt register my vote!
<hakimsheriff> should I try again
<MadnessRed> try without the +
<Muscovy> I wouldn't worry about an unregistered +0. XD
<MichealH> hakimsheriff, -0
<hakimsheriff> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from hakimsheriff
<MadnessRed> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from MadnessRed
<hakimsheriff> there it works thanks
<Omega> Alright, I think that is all of us.
<phillw> Omega: no worries, the offer is there, you qualify for hosting.
<Muscovy> Thanks. :D We'll call if we have any issues.
<Omega> :)
<MichealH> Moving on... :P
<Muscovy> Ok, so jumping to item 1.
<Muscovy> The names in the tour seem a little confusing.
<Muscovy> What is "Music"? What is "Banshee"?
<phillw> Muscovy: you may want to #endvote :P
<Muscovy> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: +1 for Phillw's hosting, -1 for Omegas hosting, +0 for 'Do not care/Dont Know'
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:3 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Motion denied
<Muscovy> thanks
<Muscovy> Default apps use the name of what they are, whereas nondefault apps use their name.
<MadnessRed> +1
<MadnessRed> but non default apps should be hidden by default unless they are installed
<MadnessRed> like with the browsers
<Muscovy> If I use Chromium, for example, I'm probably going to click "browser" if I don't know what I'm doing.
<MadnessRed> yep
<Muscovy> I agree with that, MaddnesdRed.
<MadnessRed> where you will see "Other browsers detected"
<Omega> Mhm, maybe we should name them by their function but in the tour familiarize the user with the program's name?
<Muscovy> Though at current they just hide, do they not?
<MadnessRed> the user very rarely sees some of the names though
<MadnessRed> when I first started, I didn't know that file manager was nautilus, music was rythmbox
<MadnessRed> it's best to refer to them as the user would be use to
<Muscovy> Also, we should probably have a Category2: something field in the tour.info files, because then we can have a "show all" mode that takes uninstalled apps out of hidden.
<Muscovy> In some cases it makes perfect sense.
<Muscovy> "File manager" is the main name, makes loads of sense, and how many people use non-default file managers and are beginners?
<MadnessRed> the thing is though, is the tour just instructions on lots of different apps
<MadnessRed> it seems to be basically a list of applications with instructions on how to use them at the moment
<MadnessRed> whereas I think the idea initially was a list of tasks and how to do them
<Muscovy> Aren't the two pretty similar, though?
<MadnessRed> kind of, but the tour just feels a bit intimidating now,
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<MadnessRed> I don't want to read about openoffice, I want to know how to write a document
<MadnessRed> and don't want to know about how the desktop works, I just want to change my wallpaper
<MadnessRed> that kind of thing
<Muscovy> Well openoffice would make more sense if it was Document Editor or something, I suppose.
<Muscovy> And perhaps it's just me. but http://i.imgur.com/8T2o6.png is a pretty informative wallpaper changing guide.
<phillw> or just use abiword?
<MadnessRed> no, I mean it should just say something like "How do I write a word document"
<Muscovy> OpenOffice, or rather LibreOffice is default though.
<Muscovy> ...oh.
<MadnessRed> if you are in terminal in the ubuntu-tour directory:
<MadnessRed> cat mock-ups/gui\ mockup
<Muscovy> Well, I think an application-based list should definitely exist,
<phillw> I'll /part and leave you guys discussing,as I'm lubuntu, we have a different set of apps :D
<Muscovy> Though it would be very neat if we had a "question" search thing for specific tasks/
<MadnessRed> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick/view/head:/mock-ups/gui%20mockup
<TourBot> Title: ~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick : contents of mock-ups/gui mockup at revision 458 (at bazaar.launchpad.net)
<Muscovy> Like "how can I check mail".
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> look at the link above, that's sort of what i thought we were aiming at
<Muscovy> Other than naming and sorting, the menu seems alike.
<Muscovy> I like the naming, not sure on the sorting.
<Muscovy> Actually, that Wine into is pretty good too.
<Muscovy> Who did this?
<MadnessRed> me,
<Omega> I agree with MadnessRed.
<Muscovy> Good job.
<MadnessRed> it's been there for a while
<Omega> Yes, I like his text mockups :)
<MadnessRed> but I think the tours should be more answering a common question
<hakimsheriff2> Nice
<MadnessRed> rather than just giving instruction on a particular answer
<MadnessRed> particular application#
<Muscovy> In case I'm thinking about it wrong,
<hakimsheriff2> It could do.both?
<Muscovy> under your idea, how would I learn about using the internet?
<MadnessRed> well "how do I browse the internet" would be a question
<MadnessRed> then it would probably be very similar to the current firefox tour
<Muscovy> What if I used Opera or Chrome or something?
<Muscovy> WOuld it redirect?
<MadnessRed> then the tour has detected that and offers a different variation of the tour
<MadnessRed> as it does at the moment
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Muscovy> I'd make it detect what you have installed and what your default is though, instead of just the static list.
<Muscovy> I wanted to make it do that, but I had no idea how to integrate java/os. :P
<MadnessRed> ok, could do that
<hakimsheriff2> That works! :)
<Muscovy> Making an appview mode wouldn't be hard, for more experienced users.
<Muscovy> MadnessRed, is there anything that should change about the writing style?
<MadnessRed> I don't think so
<Muscovy> Perhaps over the next few days we'll have an list or etherpad going to work it out?
<Omega> The Question-Answer style would make it more approachable
<Omega> Becuase, users in the end care about how to do something, not about the tools they are using
<MadnessRed> ^that
<Muscovy> I agree.
<Muscovy> Anyone have any issues with shifting to QA-style presentation?
<MadnessRed> apparently not
<Muscovy> Thanks for bringing that up.
<Muscovy> Next, Unity.
<Muscovy> Now, Unity is really unstable/changing at the moment.
<Muscovy> However, we could start editing the into to use Unity instead of Gnome.
<hakimsheriff2> I think we should wait before unity
<Muscovy> I think we should get to work on it the month before, since then we'll have far fewer corrections to make.
<MadnessRed> we also need to update, possibly, for firefox 4
<Muscovy> It's only one chapter, and there are a lot of us.
<Muscovy> Yes.
<Muscovy> Though that'll mainly be images.
<MadnessRed> hopefully
<Muscovy> A link is still a link and so on.
<Muscovy> Hopefully. XD
<Muscovy> I'll bring in new apps since we're on Unity.
<Muscovy> Banshee and Libreoffice are new.
<Muscovy> No real rush, but those need to be done.
<Muscovy> I think we should keep the old app tours, since a good number of people will still use them.
<MadnessRed> again, should we have rythmbox hidden by default like chrome
<Muscovy> Yep.
<Omega> LibreOffice won't need much change from OO.O
<Muscovy> We should remove OO and redirect it to LO, thouhg, since they're really similar.
<Muscovy> Another easy tour.
<hakimsheriff2> Btw..
<Muscovy> Yes?
<hakimsheriff2> Jm on my phone
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Muscovy> Does anyone have anything else on Unity and new applications?
<hakimsheriff> there is a problem so I ccant participate much sorry
<Muscovy> I hope everything's all right?
<Omega> Our arrows, where will they point?
<MadnessRed> I think LibreOffice is one of the ones which needs to be written as a QA one, since we need to have sepparate tours on how to write documents, manage powerpoints etc
<hakimsheriff> no, just problem with my phone and i am busy doing something else at the same time
<Muscovy> The OO tour needs reramping.
<hakimsheriff> MadnessRed, I agree
<Muscovy> It was written as a "this is what it does, go Google some docs".
<MadnessRed> i think there is an arrow in one of the tours, can't remember which though
<Omega> It might be a good idea to include links for further reading at the end of each tour.
<Muscovy> Applications and Places menu pages both use them, I think.
<MadnessRed> yh, File Manager, just found it
<MadnessRed> is the arrow simple enough to implement?
<Muscovy> Very, though only for the desktop, as far as I know.
<Muscovy> No idea how to point to things in apps.
<MadnessRed> <a href="#" onclick="alert('$arrow.Arrow(137,10,None,\'#FF0000\',-45, 100, 1)');" onmouseover="Tip('Show me')" onmouseout="UnTip()">Places menu</a>
<MadnessRed> it is actually probably a bit to complicated
<Muscovy> Other than the -45, 100, 1, I see what everything is.
<MadnessRed> (137,10,None,\'#FF0000\',-45, 100, 1) = (xpos, ypos, no idea, colour, angle at which it points, size, again no idea)
<Omega> The complexity shouldn't be a top priority, those don't need to be done much.
<Muscovy> Scale is the 1 maybe?
<Muscovy> I agree with Omega, copy-pasta and editing for fine.
<MadnessRed> (x, y, parent=None, colour='#FF0000', angle=45, size=200, lifetime=5)
<Muscovy> So, the homepage.
<MadnessRed> lifetime is how long is stays around for in seconds
<MadnessRed> yep
<Muscovy> I made a simple function pair to load specific apps, and try to load the defaults.
<Muscovy> <a href="exec://tour.load_page(tour.children[tour.tree_catagories[GetTourWithName('Browser')[0]]][GetTourWithName('Browser')[1]], 0)"><img src="../../../images/web.png" /></a>
<Muscovy> It's more than a little ugly.
<Muscovy> ...wait, someone removed the GetDefaultApp()
<Muscovy> MadnessRed?
<MadnessRed> it's in a comment at the bottom, the tour wasn't working
<Muscovy> Oh.
<Muscovy> What was going on, errors with the gconf value?
<MadnessRed> not sure, was just trying to get it working in time for the start of the meeting
<MadnessRed> the comment at the bottom is how it was before so we can revert to that
<Muscovy> I'll take a look at the function later.
<Muscovy> Anyways, the homepage in general.
<Muscovy> I though perhaps a general list of things to do, like browse the web, listen to music, etc, and some sort of search bar.
<MadnessRed> a search bar would be good
<|Omega> Don't mine me, my bnc was acting up.
<Muscovy> Anyone have anything to say on the homepage?
<Muscovy> Ok, next, translations.
<Omega> |Omega is me :)
<Muscovy> I've heard a number of complaints about en/en_GB splits.
<Muscovy> However, I believe MadnessRed has made that unnecessary.
<Omega> Wait
<Omega> Can we get back to the tours?
<Muscovy> Yes.
<Omega> The homepage makes the other pages seem out of place
<Omega> Shouldn't we make the other pages homepage-esque?
<Muscovy> How so? Theme-wise?
<MadnessRed> I think each catagory should have a
<Omega> Interface-wise
<MadnessRed> sort of homepage
<Omega> You click on a Category you get the questions in the same way the homepage is
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> That sounds good, since we could remove the sidebar.
<Omega> Mhm
<MadnessRed> the sidebar allows for users to install their own tours / sets of tours though
<Muscovy> It's not like clicking the home button or going FIle->Home is too slow, considering people won't jump around a lot.
<Muscovy> We could integrate new things into the homepages though.
<Muscovy> Make each page build itself from applicable tours.
<Muscovy> We'd just need to specify an icon in each tour.info or something.
<|Omega> We could let the homepage have pages, with the second page is where the third party tours go
<MadnessRed> or just have a file icon.png in the same directory
<Muscovy> I like that, Omega.
<Muscovy> Or that, yeah.
<hakimsheriff> I am new to the team, where can I download Ubuntu Tour?
<Muscovy> Bzr or installable?
<hakimsheriff> Any
<hakimsheriff> doesn't make a difference
<|Omega> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<Muscovy> ^that
<hakimsheriff> ?
<Muscovy> Install bzr, then run that in a terminal.
<|Omega> http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/branch/
<hakimsheriff> okay
<hakimsheriff> thanks
<TourBot> Title: Project Branch | Ubuntu Tour (at ubuntutour.org)
<|Omega> there;s a guide there
<Muscovy> To make the tour run, go to that directory and run ./ubuntu-tour.py
<hakimsheriff> the website doesnt seem to work
<Muscovy> :|
<Muscovy> Oh my goodness it was up just 30 seconds ago. :P
<Muscovy> ^Why we need OmegaHost.
<Muscovy> MadnessRed, anything about translations that needs explaining?
<|Omega> Haha.
<MadnessRed> urm, don't bother with writing in other dialects any more
<MadnessRed> just write in the en folder the de folder, the nl folder etc
<MadnessRed> dialects will be done automatically
<Muscovy> Ok. :D
<MadnessRed> please try and spell colour with a u though, just because html spells it without, so colour -> color is easy, but color->colour could potentially cause problems
<|Omega> Alright.
<Muscovy> Ok.
<|Omega> What do you guys think about the homepage pages
<MadnessRed> oh and centre too, sorry
<Muscovy> I really like your idea of the main page and subpages.
<Muscovy> It would look really nice, take up less space, and be very noticeable.
<Muscovy> People might not scroll down the sidebar, for example.
<|Omega> Indeed, we might need breadcrumbs at the top though, so you can go up a level easily
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<MadnessRed> I have extracted the breadcrumbs from the software centre
<MadnessRed> as that was written in pygtk
<|Omega> Great :)
<Muscovy> :D
<MadnessRed> im guessing it would be fine to use them?
<|Omega> With the pages I was thinking we could have those little dots art the bottom
<|Omega> like in USC
<|Omega> MadnessRed: Yep :)
<|Omega> This is the beauty of free software
<Muscovy> Indeed.
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> the dot's shouldn't be too hard to do
<|Omega> Although, we might have to implement it in HTML/JS
<|Omega> So if we do the online version, it'd be easier
<Muscovy> Makes sense.
<Muscovy> Presumably we could generate the subpages upon loading them.
<MadnessRed> should be able to
<Muscovy> Loop through the category, and link an image of ./tour/dir/icon.png to the tour.
<MadnessRed> it think the time object may know how many tours there are anyway
<MadnessRed> tour object#
<MadnessRed> yh,
<MadnessRed> T.t_pages
<Muscovy> Ok, so the "main thing" as I see it is making the script to build subpags.
<Muscovy> subpages*
<Muscovy> The rest like linking from the front page and removing the sidebar when we're ready should be simple.
<Muscovy> Let's finish this meeting up.
<Muscovy> Ok, the todo list needs an update.
<MadnessRed> yh
<Muscovy> I think it should be a lot less specific, just list tours and general progress (done, not started, needs work, etc).
<MadnessRed> especially after today
<Muscovy> I can do that later.
<MadnessRed> ok
<|Omega> Some visual feedback on which tour you are selecting would also be good
<|Omega> Like it lights up
<Muscovy> Feedback system: I was the toying with the idea of having a simple web form under the File menu or something.
<Muscovy> Basically was it easy, was it missing things you wanted, how's the UI, etc.
<Muscovy> Is it a good idea?
<Muscovy> making it should be dead easy.
<MadnessRed> yh i think so
<|Omega> Good idea :)
<MadnessRed> at least until we get a major release, then put it in the about section
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<Muscovy> Ok, I'll set that up later.
<Muscovy> Second-to-last, screenshots form other languages.
<MadnessRed> ok, translations in launchpad?
<Muscovy> Oh?
<Muscovy> (I know nothing of translations)
<MadnessRed> we seemed to have missed that
<MadnessRed> it was on etherpad
<Muscovy> Right, sorry.
<Muscovy> Ivo put it there, it seems.
<MadnessRed> does anyone know how they work?
<Muscovy> No idea myself.
<|Omega> I don't, but they it is used widespread
<|Omega> Maybe we should postpone this one
<MadnessRed> ok
<Muscovy> I think so.
<Muscovy> Maybe having it over mail.
<Muscovy> have it*
<MadnessRed> ok
<Muscovy> Ok, so screenshots in other languages.
<Muscovy> I'm not sure who put that up.
<Muscovy> I've not been packaging up other language's screenshots, just because most of them don't have a lot done.
<Muscovy> Oh, I see, another from Ivo.
<hakimsheriff> Could you guys help, I am having problems
<Muscovy> Probably something else for later.
<Muscovy> Sure.
<Muscovy> What's the issue?
<hakimsheriff> hakimsheriff@hakim-ubuntu:~$ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<hakimsheriff> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established.
<hakimsheriff> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<hakimsheriff> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<hakimsheriff> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.90.11' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<hakimsheriff> Permission denied (publickey).
<hakimsheriff> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Muscovy> It seems your ssh key isn't being accepted.
<Muscovy> Do you have it on Launchpad?
<hakimsheriff> just added it
<Muscovy> Ok, did you run bzr launchpad-login yourlpname ?
<hakimsheriff> yes
<Muscovy> I'm not sure, then.
<hakimsheriff> but the RCA I put in launchpad seems different
<hakimsheriff> i think it is longer
<Muscovy> For some reason, bzr lets you pull anonymously, but freaks out if you're sort-of logged in. XD
<Muscovy> Oh, that could be it.
<hakimsheriff> but I followed all the intructions on http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/branch/
<TourBot> Title: Project Branch | Ubuntu Tour (at webcache.googleusercontent.com)
<hakimsheriff> should I change it to the one I see in terminal?
<Muscovy> I think so.
<Muscovy> What's different, the names?
<hakimsheriff> the key itself is different and longer
<Muscovy> You uploaded ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub, right?
<MadnessRed> Unfortunately I am going to have to leave you, college dinner ends in a bit, ttyl
<Muscovy> So long.
<Muscovy> Thanks for coming.
<MadnessRed> no problem
<MadnessRed> \nick Anthony|Away
<hakimsheriff> It was in the hoem folder
<|Omega> Bye!
<hakimsheriff> and I had named it key 1 when it asked for a name
<|Omega> hakimsheriff: Can you give us a minute to wrap up the meeting?
<hakimsheriff> okay sure
<|Omega> Last topid: Rumors of me stepping down.
<|Omega> They are not true, and if I were to step down, you'd hear it from me.
<|Omega> And I would do so considerably, as I have agreed to in the Code of Conduct.
<|Omega> The interests of the individual(s) that spread this rumor do not concern me.
<|Omega> I think that's all I have to say about the matter.
<Muscovy> Alright, any closing comments from anyone?
<Muscovy> Meeting adjourned, thanks for coming, everyone!
<|Omega> #endmeetng
<|Omega> ^
<|Omega> Muscovy: ^
<hakimsheriff> So what do I do now?
<hakimsheriff> Muscovy, ?
<Muscovy> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Team meeting this weekend! http://www.doodle.com/7kggvzci8rq6a59z http://openetherpad.org/ZAhT8DafQ3
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Mar  6 17:49:16 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-tour/2011/ubuntu-tour.2011-03-06-16.02.moin.txt
<TourBot> Title: Alan Bell - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Muscovy> Opps.
<Muscovy> hakimsheriff?
<hakimsheriff> yup
<Muscovy> What's the status?
<hakimsheriff> noting changed
<hakimsheriff> should I restart the SSH process?
<Muscovy> I don't think that'll help.
<Muscovy> What does bzr launchpad-login print out?
<hakimsheriff> I forget, should I try it again?
<Muscovy> Just try running bzr launchpad-login.
<Muscovy> It'll print the status of your login.
<hakimsheriff> k
<hakimsheriff> i am sort-of new at this
<krnekhelesh> hello everyone, I just newly joined your launchpad team
<krnekhelesh> and got the mail regarding the meeting today but got a bit delayed
<krnekhelesh> I do have questions though
<Muscovy> Ask away.
<krnekhelesh> The website was down for a long time (2 days back)
<krnekhelesh> or was it just me
<Muscovy> The website is up and down lots at the moment.
<Muscovy> It'll be fixed soon.
<krnekhelesh> oh ok
<Muscovy> I suggest getting cached pages from Google.
<krnekhelesh> alrite, actually that what I did to get the instruction to download the branch using bzr
<krnekhelesh> now regarding contributing, I like to create screenshots and upload
<krnekhelesh> so I just need to add them to the correct folder and then commit to launchpad using bazaar
<krnekhelesh> is that it?
<Muscovy> Yep.
<Muscovy> Committing is 3 steps: bzr add, bzr commit, and bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour
<hakimsheriff> Muscovy, It just says hakimsheriff
<krnekhelesh> ok thnx
<krnekhelesh> Also, I noticed that the text are written in html format...why is that?
<Muscovy> That's the easiest way to customize the way text shows up.
<Muscovy> Plus, it makes doing a web edition really easy.
<krnekhelesh> ok let's say an application that i think should be included but is not present currently
<hakimsheriff> hakimsheriff@hakim-ubuntu:~$ bzr launchpad-login
<hakimsheriff> hakimsheriff
<krnekhelesh> can I just create a folder for that application and then later add the screenshots and complete it
<Muscovy> krnekhelesh, what's the application?
<krnekhelesh> I am just asking in general
<Muscovy> hakimsheriff, bzr thinks you're logged in fine. What's the error exactly, again?
<Muscovy> krnekhelesh, it's just that it may not be a priority application.
<krnekhelesh> ok
<hakimsheriff> scroll up the irc channel :P
<krnekhelesh> for instance I think that vlc should be included since it is perfect for viewing all kinds of videos and that it would be nic eif it is included
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> At the moment we're just sorting out how we'll show non-default applications in the tour.
<Muscovy> Ok, so if you want to make a vlc chapter, it needs a folder in tours.
<Muscovy> In there, make a folder called en.
<krnekhelesh> ok I understand..
<Muscovy> In there, make tour.info. The file should have 3 lines:
<Muscovy> Name:VLC
<Muscovy> name is lowercase
<Muscovy> name:VLC
<Muscovy> parent:Multimedia
<krnekhelesh> parent and then position
<Muscovy> position:10
<Muscovy> Yep.
<krnekhelesh> ok
<Muscovy> This tells the tour what it is and where to put it.
<Muscovy> For the actual tour part, each page should be #_arbitraryname.html
<Muscovy> Like 0_into.html.
<krnekhelesh> ah
<krnekhelesh> next few days I'll start with the basics that is just looking over the format and maybe check for grammatical mistakes
<Muscovy> And you only need to use html for simple formatting like <br />, don't worry about <head> and so on, that's do automatically.
<krnekhelesh> and then do some more contributions
<krnekhelesh> ok thanx a lot for answering my questions..it helped a lot in understanding the structure of the program
<Muscovy> No problem.
<krnekhelesh> I do have a basic background in python programming, so I'll look into it a bit later
<krnekhelesh> but cheers...
<krnekhelesh> bye
<hakimsheriff> Muscovy, now it syas:
<hakimsheriff> * laknath_ has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<hakimsheriff> <Muscovy> parent:Multimedia
<hakimsheriff> <krnekhelesh> parent and then position
<hakimsheriff> <Muscovy> position:10
<hakimsheriff> <Muscovy> Yep.
<hakimsheriff> <krnekhelesh> ok
<hakimsheriff> <Muscovy> This tells the tour what it is and where to put it.
<hakimsheriff> <Muscovy> For the actual tour part, each page should be #_arbitraryname.html
<hakimsheriff> <Muscovy> Like 0_into.html.
<hakimsheriff> <krnekhelesh> ah
<hakimsheriff> <krnekhelesh> next few days I'll start with the basics that is just looking over the format and maybe check for grammatical mistakes
<hakimsheriff> <Muscovy> And you only need to use html for simple formatting like <br />, don't worry about <head> and so on, that's do automatically.
<hakimsheriff> <krnekhelesh> and then do some more contrib
<hakimsheriff> wait that was the chat sorry
<hakimsheriff> hakimsheriff@hakim-ubuntu:~$ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<hakimsheriff> Permission denied (publickey).
<hakimsheriff> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<hakimsheriff> hakimsheriff@hakim-ubuntu:~$
<hakimsheriff> Sorry
<Muscovy> Maybe ask the bzr channel about this.
<Muscovy> #bzr
<hakimsheriff> okay thanks a lot
<Muscovy> I'm not sure what it's doing, because your settup appears to be ok.
<hakimsheriff> thanks a lot
<hakimsheriff> Bye
<Omega> So
<Omega> The website is up, we just need to wait for Muscovy to make the DNS change
